# appealing for another go at funded ivf



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry about the length of my post..... I would be very grateful if you could tell me what you think.

Sadly I'm having a miscarriage at the moment, after my first round of treatment.  Due to my age (40 in Sept), they allowed me to jump straight to my one and only funded go at IVF, saying it was my best chance.  I'm feeling desperately impatient for this to resolve so I can move on and get on.
  
In the meantime I’m hoping to apply for special consideration to have another funded go at the IVF.  On my baseline scan (what seems like an absolute age ago) they found what ‘might be an empty pregnancy sac'.  They did a urine test which showed up negative and I continued with the cycle.  When I asked what it could be, the nurse kind of shrugged, said she didn’t know and it ‘might go away on its own’.  

When it came to ET, I was up in stirrups with all my glory in the consultants face   and the consultant found the same 'empty sac' on the scanner and said he didn't want to go ahead till I had a blood P test.  So I was postponed for 24 hours.  That test also came back negative and they went ahead with the transfer the next day.  

What I think I understand now, is that the empty pregnancy sac could have been a missed miscarriage where the fetus has re-absorbed.  I believe that I should not have been allowed to progress to the EC stage with this ‘doubt’ still in my uterus.  At some point, there would be a risk that this ‘doubt’ would have had to come away, and that would surely be a big risk to a resulting conception.  Pretty much like what has just happened (ie miscarriage).

I have to say that I’m a bit worried I may upset the nurses by making this application and they will close ranks and may jeopardise any future treatment.  They seemed a little annoyed with me when I questioned their 7 week scan.  At the time I was also under the care of the Early Assessment Unit, due to a bleed 6 days after transfer.  The EAU had done a couple of scans (inconclusive, too early).  I went for my 7 week scan at the Clinic and they told me they didn’t see what they should.  A week later, at a scan that was already booked in the Early Assessment Unit they saw a heartbeat.  I  queried the clinic and I got the impression they didn’t like it.  I didn’t feel  I was confrontational, just very anxious and confused.  Unfortunately a week or so after this I started to miscarry and this was confirmed by the Clinic.

The clinic then booked me a scan in the future to check the miscarriage was complete.  The time for the scan drew near and I didn’t feel the bleeding would have finished.  I left a message on the clinic answer-machine to call me regarding this scan appointment .  I left my name, hospital number and contact number.  Two days later no-one had called back.  When I got through to reception today the receptionist told me one of the nurses had crossed it off because I had been seen at the Early Assessment Unit and considered to have been handed over.  

I would be grateful for any feedback on my thoughts before I make my application.

Am I being paranoid about how I feel the nurses at the clinic feel?

And has anyone made an application like this and succeeded?  And if so, what was your story?


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

oh know mandimoo, looks like youve had an awful time. good luck with application and hope you are successful.


----------

